# Hynotherapy tapes and microsopic colitis



## Temple (Apr 14, 2002)

This is a question for Eric (or Michael?) I have done 1 session Mike's tapes and found them somewhat helpful, although not curative. I will try again when the 8-10 weeks are up. Hwever, in the meantime, I have been diagnosed with microscopic colitis (also known as lymphocytic colitis or collagenous colitis) which is an autoimmune disease and not progressive as is Ulcerative colitis or Chrohns. Anyway, since my doctor doesn't know anything about hypnotherapy I would like to know if these tapes have been used specifically for this diagonsis and if they help. I also am not sure if it falls under IBS sinc it has another name. Perpaps many who are assuming IBS have not had a colonoscopy and biopsies of various areas of the colon which is the only way it can be diagnosed? Please help.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Temple, I sure don't know the answer to this one. And it is an important question. Hang in there and hopefully someone will pop in here to help ya out.







BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Temple,Would you please email Michael at TimeLineServices###aol.com with your concerns.The HT sessions are helpful in coping with other stressors,and medical conditions, but this program was specifically developed for IBS and are not a substitute for medical care for IBS or any other conditions. They may be helpful in dealing with or coping with some of the overlapping symptoms, but these are two different disorders. I would also ask your doctor about this as well. Take care, and hope things get better for you......







MarilynHelping Mike to help others. www.ibsaudioprogram100.com


----------

